# Gawd, LANDLORDS!!



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Actually our landlord is really cool, and doesn't mind the reptiles, we've been here like 13 years in November. 

But, due to insurance he's had to slightly change the the agreement and add a 'No pets' clause in the agreement and he come round the other day and we were all panicking that we'd lose the animals and he played on our fear and that was mean but all he needs us to do I have our reptiles in Branded housing with locks.
That's it.
And he strung it out for ages.
He reckons he's funny.
Mum asked about the Iggys because there ain't no viv exotic big enough for an adult Iggy I expect, but he said as long as there are proper locks on the bigger vivs, it will count 
He's a really nice chap.


Just means all my hard work building my own viv stack is a waste of time! Good job all the materials were free 
We have until July next year he said, before he alters the agreement but, he was nice enough to tell us, and TBH we don't mind. Bit odd that we have all that time! Mum thinks his Missus has said something about the Reps, she loves the dogs, but not so much the reptiles!

Meh, we don't mind.
He was just really mean stringing us along for ages! 

Just thought it was quite a funny story.


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

What the hell kind of insurance stipulates you must use branded anything? 

"We can only insure your car if you use glade branded airfresheners, not tescos-own brand."

Completely preposterous.

Personally I thinking hes BSing!


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

Lewis M said:


> What the hell kind of insurance stipulates you must use branded anything?
> 
> "We can only insure your car if you use glade branded airfresheners, not tescos-own brand."
> 
> ...


i second that he defo bullshitting lol


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Lewis M said:


> What the hell kind of insurance stipulates you must use branded anything?
> 
> "We can only insure your car if you use glade branded airfresheners, not tescos-own brand."
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's why my mum said she reckons his Missus is moaning. At the end of the day, he's a nice guy and we want to stay here, he's never had a Problem with us or our zoo so we don't mind 
Also, when we were is real financial dodo early in the year he cut our rent to help us out so, we're not going to complain.

I was debating a VivExotic stack Or two for the Leo's anyway, just gives me an excuse to be extravagant 
Plus, there's a huge sale there atm so YAY!

We're not going to go and argue with the guy.
I just thought the story would make people laugh.


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

i work at a sign shop how many vivexotic stickers do you need? :2thumb: problem solved!


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

henney2280 said:


> i work at a sign shop how many vivexotic stickers do you need? :2thumb: problem solved!


Omg guys! 
Look at my handy work here. My room will look much neater with a proper VivExotic stack.


>


I like when people give me an excuse to spend my Redundancy on something I like rather than being 'sensible'.
I'm not being made redundant until after Christmas anyway, so rather than but me presents, the family can buy me a vivarium each!


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Lewis M said:


> What the hell kind of insurance stipulates you must use branded anything?
> 
> "We can only insure your car if you use glade branded airfresheners, not tescos-own brand."
> 
> ...


If hes insured against property damage on the insurance, the lock type will matter, same with bike locks and theft insurance- they dont pay out if it isnt an approved one from their list- even if the lock you buy is better.


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

Rawwwrchazli said:


> Omg guys!
> Look at my handy work here. My room will look much neater with a proper VivExotic stack.
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao, yeah i dont think a vivexotic sticker will cover that up.... 10 out of 10 for effort tho :no1:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

henney2280 said:


> lmfao, yeah i dont think a vivexotic sticker will cover that up.... 10 out of 10 for effort tho :no1:


CHARMING!
But see what I mean. I need smart and neat vivariums!
Hey, 6 months ago I could even put a lightbulb in or wire a plug!


----------



## pinacalada (Jul 21, 2009)

Ask for a copy of the insurance policy and read through it or ask which company he insures with then you can have a good look at what is required and what bits he's lying about. With our house we have contents insurance which covers carpets and basically everything inside of the house so not really sure why he has to insure unless you don't have to have the insurance yourself. I'm not really clued up on insurance so I could be talking nonsense lol.


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

pinacalada said:


> Ask for a copy of the insurance policy and read through it or ask which company he insures with then you can have a good look at what is required and what bits he's lying about. With our house we have contents insurance which covers carpets and basically everything inside of the house so not really sure why he has to insure unless you don't have to have the insurance yourself. I'm not really clued up on insurance so I could be talking nonsense lol.


Yeah, mum's going to check it's all kosher.
More to make sure the Iggys are covered in hand made vivs than anything else. Obviously if it is the wife making problems she doesn't want to give her any excuse to say they have to go. 
As I said, we're not going to argue it.
We like where we live and at the end of the day, we'd rather spend out a bit more money and be SURE we can keep our pets, than argue and have to re-home them because we can't find a Landlord as understanding as ours.

I mean when we were really hard up, he could have siad, if we can't afford the rent then we can't afford the animals, but he made sure EVERYONE was okay.
Not many landlords are like that.
Maybe it's because he's involved with the Council Housing too!?
I dunno.

Rented accommodation is all a massive web of insurace and rules!
Rather that than a Morgage(sp) though...


----------



## Lacerta. (Jul 27, 2011)

Just a quick thought, viv exotic are discontinueing there vivariums and bringing out new lines. So if your planning on building up a stack slowely then your probably best waiting so they all match : victory:


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Lacerta. said:


> Just a quick thought, viv exotic are discontinueing there vivariums and bringing out new lines. So if your planning on building up a stack slowely then your probably best waiting so they all match : victory:


Well, IF I have enough money before they sell out of their current stacks, I'll get 4 of them, if not then I was planning on waiting =]


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

Sounds like complete 'tosh' that they need to be branded - the locks part I can kind of understand slightly...

Worse case is keep an eye out in the classifieds here for some cheap 2nd hand vivs in your area... shouldn't cost a fortune unless you go buying full price from your local rep shop :lol2:


----------

